# Granizo extremo em Sintra (11 Abril 2007)



## GranNevada (12 Abr 2007 às 14:30)

A minha mulher disse-me , hà pouco , que acabou de dar uma reportagem na SIC sobre o granizo caído ontem em Sintra e que mostrou imagens de cerca de meio metro , ou mais , de granizo . Mostrava uma casota de cão quase tapada    
Alguém viu ou tem imagens ?


----------



## Nuno (12 Abr 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Encontrei isto no site da Sic amigo Grannevada 

http://xl.sapo.pt/?play=/MTE3NjM4Nz.../NDdhOTgzMTA4OTZhYjY2OGU1NmY3MTlkOWViNTA0MTY=


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 16:20)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Não consigo ver. Está limitado a quem tem acesso da Telepac/Sapo e Netcabo....

Mas a avaliar pelo thumbnail do video


----------



## GranNevada (12 Abr 2007 às 16:26)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Muito obrigado , vaga  
Foi , de facto , impressionante


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Disseram a que horas foi ?

Terá sido aquela situação que acompanhamos ontem entre as 15:00 e as 15:30 ?


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 01:13)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 10:36)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Cair alguma saraiva durante uma trovoada é algo que é mais ou menos vulgar. Cair muita saraiva já é mais raro, mas assim tanta deve ser tão provável como a formação de um tornado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 11:31)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Bolas... E eu em Lx na faculdade! Não vi nada!


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 11:54)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

eu ontem vi na tv nas noticias e nao queria acreditar fiquei


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 13:16)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Para situar com precisão o evento, este foi nas localidades/bairros "Baratã" e "Pexilgais" da freguesia de Algueirão-Mem Martins.

Latitude:  38°48'15.66"N
Longitude:   9°19'5.94"W

Link Google Maps





Imagens Google Earth





Imagens Google Earth

O que bate certo com a mancha do radar.





© Radar nstituto de Meteorologia 

O mais estranho disto tudo, é que eu na altura recordo-me de olhar para o Satélite, e a nuvem era pequena, embora compacta, mas nada tinha de especial....  

Apesar da intensa actividade eléctrica desse dia, naquela zona nem ocorreram, à excepção de 2 ou 3 descargas mais próximas  






Certamente um caso interessante para os experts estudarem.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Deve ter sido uma única nuvem com um grande desenvolvimento vertical e um diâmetro de uns 10km. Neste tipo de fenómenos é muito importante o desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## squidward (13 Abr 2007 às 23:09)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

C´um raio  nunca vi nada assim


----------



## Iceberg (13 Abr 2007 às 23:48)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Meus Amigos, este fenómeno foi muito, muito estranho.

Ao olhar para as imagens, parecem retiradas de um bom filme de ficção científica ... parecem irreais.  

Confesso-vos, estou sempre muito atento aos fenómenos climatéricos que se verificam no nosso país e, garanto-voa, nunca ocorreu nada igual, pelo menos que tenha sido testemunhado.  

Era interessante que alguém qualificado pudesse fazer uma análise a este acontecimento, muito localizado, mas muitíssimo severo.

Para recordar.


----------



## Minho (14 Abr 2007 às 11:27)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Realmente foi um fenómeno quase paranormal  
Tirar granizo com pá nunca tinha visto....


----------



## Brigantia (14 Abr 2007 às 14:17)

*Re: Granizo em Sintra .*

Isto sim é um fenómeno extremo...grande espestáculo para se ver pela televisão...!


----------

